
Pictures combined using Neural networks - olalonde
http://imgur.com/gallery/BAJ8j
======
narrator
Here's the backend it's based on:

[https://github.com/jcjohnson/neural-
style](https://github.com/jcjohnson/neural-style)

and the paper:

[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1508.06576v2.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1508.06576v2.pdf)

~~~
jbmorgado
This actually seems to come from a new paper:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1601.04589v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1601.04589v1.pdf)

------
avian
There's a fascinating animated movie "Loving Vicent" coming up that is made in
the style of Vincent van Gogh. Apparently the individual frames are actual oil
paintings made by hand.

[http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2016/02/loving-vincent-
trailer...](http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2016/02/loving-vincent-trailer/)

When I first saw the trailer my first thought was the neural network approach
shown here. I wonder how close you could get to "Loving Vincent" style by
simply applying this algorithm to individual video camera frames.

~~~
conceit
> Apparently the individual frames are actual oil paintings made by hand

I don't believe it

~~~
conceit
Isn't this thread enough to proof the movie wouldn't have to be hand-painted?
I'm not going to find the Van Gogh themed NN posted before.

------
agumonkey
There's something too oddly natural in NN based images. The jpeg compression
artifacts of the visual cortex.

------
ByronicHero
I did this album:

[http://imgur.com/a/Gliwg](http://imgur.com/a/Gliwg)

~~~
inbland
Wow, this is art, seriously. Do you have any documentation on how you made
these? What were the original images you used?

------
gedy
Is this the same code/algorithm as: [https://github.com/jcjohnson/neural-
style](https://github.com/jcjohnson/neural-style)?

~~~
xfs
The authors of the paper have their own website providing similar service
[http://deepart.io/page/about/](http://deepart.io/page/about/) (which claims a
patent over this, unfortunately).

~~~
murkle
Now we just need another neural network to remove the watermark from the free
version :)

------
netrus
That is a Billion dollar photo app waiting to be published ;)

~~~
stared
There is: [https://deepart.io/](https://deepart.io/)

~~~
Kenji
"Estimated waiting time: 9145.0 minutes"

This is not how you are going to earn billions ;)

~~~
stared
It's "a bit" faster if you pay them. They wouldn't earn a penny doing it for
free.

~~~
Kenji
Well, yeah, but if they can't even make one single sample image for me, I'd
rather not give them money. It's been more than a day and the image is still
not done. It'd be faster for me to just install caffe and one of the open
source solutions and do it myself. For free, as many as I want.

------
djcjcjdhc
Whelp, it looks like painting and graphic art is going the way of the dodo...

~~~
ethana
Someone still has to come up with new art styles for the machine to mix.

~~~
_yosefk
Before that becomes the main problem, that other problem must be solved where
you give it your picture and the Mona Lisa whose style is to be copied and the
way it copies the style is it paints her eyebrow atop your mouth. 'Cause it's
not like this thing can really distinguish between "style" and "content". What
it does is it pastes patches from the "style" image onto the "content" image.
Sometimes the result is interesting, much of the time it's between boring and
terrifying. It's cool and all, but it's not much more intelligent than your
favorite Photoshop filter.

"Going the way of the dodo..."

~~~
lucaspiller
> Cause it's not like this thing can really distinguish between "style" and
> "content

So it's going to be perfect for modern art? :D

~~~
conceit
No, it can't distinguish because it doesn't know either.

------
olalonde
Found this while browsing /r/MachineLearning:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/47zxox/pic...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/47zxox/pictures_combined_using_convolutional_neural/)

------
Sami_Lehtinen
Reminds me about this music video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgPaCWJL7XI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgPaCWJL7XI)
I guess they've used similar tech.

~~~
Kiro
Looks like standard DeepDream to me so not really the same thing. In OP they
combine pictures while this just apply DeepDream over and over until it looks
like that.

~~~
tgb
Do you know how they get stable videos from DeepDream? I've seen it elsewhere
too, but my initial guess would have been that DeepDream would give ridiculous
results if you ran it on each frame individually. I expect it's sensitive to
tiny differences between frames.

------
mslot
Awesome, would be even cooler if it could pick up specific features like faces
and replicate the style. Now it kind of brushes over most faces unless it
dominates the picture.

------
lukev
If I wanted to get into generating this kind of image, as an art project,
where would I start, assuming I'm a component programmer?

~~~
darzu
Checkout [http://deepart.io/](http://deepart.io/). You'll have to pay a little
bit but they provide a very convenient interface for doing this.

~~~
zodPod
I'm interested in the question too and, if he's of similar mind to me, that's
not what he meant.

I'm curious what it takes to make a piece of software like this. People say
"Using NN" and stuff. But if I make an app with a way to load a picture and
then add NN to it, this won't come out. I'm wondering what the specific
function of the networks are here.

~~~
lukev
Definitely. I want to understand what's going on here and be able to apply
some creativity to the process, not just use existing tools without
understanding.

------
rsp1984
Is the combination symmetrical? I.e. would we get the same result combining A
with B than combining B with A?

~~~
dTal
It would appear that in each of the examples, the result uses the top source
image for "content" and the bottom one for "style". So no, it's not
commutative.

------
dangirsh
See [http://dreamscopeapp.com](http://dreamscopeapp.com)

~~~
wagglycocks
Does this actually use the same technique, or is it just a clever filter?

------
toisanji
is this different from neural-style? it seems to be. here is neural-style with
an api: [http://www.somatic.io/models/somatic/neural-style-
demo](http://www.somatic.io/models/somatic/neural-style-demo)

~~~
y04nn
It it based on it

------
a_c
Beautiful :)

